# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  AD en libido

## Cosmo

Ik gebruik al jaren Anafranil. Het heeft me erg geholpen ondanks een aantal bijwerkingen.
Zo heb ik last van overmatig zweten, ietwat afvlakking van gevoel en redelijk snel moe.
Een ander lastig bijverschijnsel is een laag libido.

Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee en wellicht tips hiervoor?
Ik vind het met name vervelend voor mijn partner.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties!

Cos

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb jaren ad AD genomen en had ook verschrikkelijk veel last van een laag libido. Kan ergens wel aannemen dat je dat lastig vind voor je partner, maar als jij bv weinig zin hebt.....kan je e v t u partner verwennen......zodat hij toch een beetje plezier heeft. Zo geef je hem toch het gevoel dat je om hem geeft in bed en dat je niet alleen aan jezelf denkt. 
En zo blijft jullie sexleven toch een beetje spannend. 

Of anders moet je samen is naar een sexfilm kijken, misschien helpt dat een beetje.......
Wat ik zowat deed bij mijn partner was hem vooral een beetje plagen.... :Big Grin:  en dat vond hij ook zeer leuk, en ik ook. En moet zeggen dat daar dan meestal iets van voort kwam.

Hoop dat je iets aan deze tips hebt....

groetjes do

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb bij het nemen van m'n AD ook last van een verlaagd libido .. heb ik bij alle AD's gehad ... is weinig aan te doen vrees ik!
Wat Do aangeeft als tips > goed!!

----------


## plexa

deze post is al eerder gepost maar ik zet mijn antwoord hier nog een keer in.



Ik heb weinig ervaringen met AD maar wel met mensen die zich energieker voelden bij stress enz. door het gebruik van Aloe vera Gel. Sommige i.c.m. andere supplementen maar het hielp wel, misschien iets voor jullie? Bij contact kunt u ook evt. vragen kwijt.

----------

